# [Risolto] Sony vaio sa

## scolpi

Ho acquistato un sony vaio sa, e ho installato gentoo. Se non fosse per le temperature della cpu troppo alte, sarei tutto sommato soddisfatto (anche se qualche lacuna nell'assemblaggio c'è).

Prima di restituire il pc, vorrei cercar di capire se magari c'è qualcosa da sistemare a livello di kernel, anche se penso di aver fatto tutto come si deve. Posto il mio .conf

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/x86_64 2.6.39.3 Kernel Configuration

# Sun Jul 17 22:26:48 2011

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=m

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_X2APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_SFI=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_INTR_REMAP=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT=m

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_NO_SYSDEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

#

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

#

# Debugging Options

#

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEGACY=m

#

# Debugging Options

#

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

CONFIG_N_GSM=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

#

# PPS support

#

#

# PPS generators support

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

#

# Native drivers

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=m

CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

CONFIG_REGULATOR=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_RC_CORE=m

CONFIG_LIRC=m

CONFIG_RC_MAP=m

CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC5_SZ_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

#

# Audio decoders

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

#

# Texas Instruments WL128x FM driver (ST based)

#

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

#

# Display device support

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m

CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CACHE_LZO=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CX20442=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DFBMCS320=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98088=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9850=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TVL320AIC32X4=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8991=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8995=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_LM4857=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=m

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

CONFIG_UWB=m

CONFIG_MMC=m

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_MINORS=8

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_USHC=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_TIMB_DMA=m

CONFIG_PCH_DMA=m

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_RTS_PSTOR=m

CONFIG_RTS_PSTOR_DEBUG=y

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

CONFIG_MACH_NO_WESTBRIDGE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_CUSE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

#

# Random Number Generation

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM_ASYNC_PF=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

CONFIG_KVM_MMU_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

```

il processore è:

localhost simone # lshw -C cpu

  *-cpu                   

       description: CPU

       product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz

       vendor: Intel Corp.

       physical id: 11

       bus info: cpu@0

       version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz

       serial: N/A

       slot: N/A

       size: 800MHz

       capacity: 800MHz

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 100MHz

       capabilities: x86-64 fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid cpufreq

       configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 threads=4

Secondo me c'è un palese difetto di progettazione in quanto con schermo aperto, lo sfogo delle ventole viene coperto completamente. cmq con frequenze di 800MHz le temperature di core solo navigazione, ottengo:

localhost simone # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +75.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +69.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

pkgtemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

physical id 0: +75.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

localhost simone # 

con temperatura ambiente 27,5 gradi e con schermo completamente aperto (ventola ostruita)

e:

localhost simone # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +69.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +65.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

pkgtemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

physical id 0: +69.0Â°C  (high = +86.0Â°C, crit = +100.0Â°C)  

sempre stessa temp ambiente (ora) e schermo quasi chiuso. La frequenza sempre a 800MHz

Mi sembrano temperature comunque alteLast edited by scolpi on Tue Jul 19, 2011 1:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

Postare il config del kernel non è che sia di tanto aiuto, ad ogni modo, modifica il post e almeno mettilo tra i tag code =)

Può sembrare strano ma io in periodi estivi avendo lo stesso problema, con qualche modifica al kernel guadagnavo qualche grado.

Innanzitutto setta come governor default, l'ondemand, vedi se riesci a guadagnare qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

## scolpi

che altro devo postare?

----------

## ago

Nulla, vedi con ondemand, tenendo il clock più basso se guadagni qualche grado. In più ricorda che hai 4 cores e 8 threads, 70 gradi non mi sembra eccessivo, considera che con un celeron 1.7ghz io sto a 62/65 di solito.

----------

## scolpi

Però con la frequenza massima (2.7GHz) ha superato i 90 gradi e ho avuto anche 2 freez quando compilava a manetta.

----------

## scolpi

Pure ora con ondemand nel kernel e f=800MHz compilando gcc ho visto i 91 gradi ed ho stoppato la compilazione

----------

## ago

Scusa, forse non è chiaro a me cosa chiedi o non è chiaro a te che fa caldo e hai un processore che riscalda.

In fase di compilazione mi sembra ovvio che la temperatura sale. Da quello che hai scritto pensavo stessimo parlando di una situazione idle-like.

Se vuoi tenere il clock basso in fase di compilazione setta l'userspace e metti la frequenza in modo manuale.

P.S. non postare 2 volte di fila, edita il vecchio post.

----------

## scolpi

 *ago wrote:*   

> Scusa, forse non è chiaro a me cosa chiedi o non è chiaro a te che fa caldo e hai un processore che riscalda.
> 
> In fase di compilazione mi sembra ovvio che la temperatura sale. Da quello che hai scritto pensavo stessimo parlando di una situazione idle-like.
> 
> Se vuoi tenere il clock basso in fase di compilazione setta l'userspace e metti la frequenza in modo manuale.

 

In sostanza il problema è che le temperature del processore sotto stress  sono troppo alte. E' normale che con frequenza di 800MHz compilando si arrivino a temperature rasenti i 100°C? Quando stavo installando il sistema, e non mi ero ancora reso conto del problema, mentre emergiavo dei pacchetti con frequenza di 2.7GHz ho avuto due freez completi. Poi ho tenuto conto delle temperature usando sempre frequenze basse. Ho notato poi che utilizzando skype con video chiamata la temperatura è sempre abbondantemente sopra gli 80 gradi (freq rigorosamente bassa) , non ho mai avuto un i7, ma mi sembrano troppo alte. Quindi mi chiedo se ho qualche impostazione a livello di kernel errata o se è così e quindi il pc è sottodimensionato per l'i7

----------

## ago

Non hai molto da settare lato kernel, più che altro chiedi un po' in giro, magari nella sezione Of the wall, sicuramente qualcuno avrà un i7 e ti saprà dire  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

A me interessa molto questo argomento perché vorrei tanto acquistare un i7 anche io, ma ho paura per le temperature.

Già ora con un HP con Turion64 1600MHz in compilazione supero i 75°C se non taglio a 800MHz e a volte mi si è freezato il notebook.

In casa ci sono sui 26/27°C. La sola soluzione è settare il governor powersafe.

Fuori dall'estate non ho grossi problemi.

----------

## ago

Io una volta ho compilato con il climatizzatore portatile sotto, andava bello liscio a 30°  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Non so quanto possano funzionare quei cosi con le ventole da mettere sotto il notebook.

----------

## ago

@scolpi prova a limite a compilare con MAKEOPTS="-j1" per vedere se utilizzando meno processi paralleli riscalda di meno. Ad ogni modo se hai tempo installati una ubuntu e lancia un make -j"$x" ( con x= al tuo makeopts attuale su gentoo ) di qualcosa e vedi la temperatura come va. NOn vorrei che pensassi che fosse un fail di gentoo

----------

## bandreabis

Avevo pensato anche io al -j1.

Agisce solo sulla velocità di compilazione, non sul risultato finale della compilazione.

----------

## scolpi

Un mio colleega e amico sistemista linux e per di più guru di gentoo, mi ha fatto installare il pacchetto cpuburn e facendo i vari test della cpu, mi ha detto di restituire il pc visto che già le temperature a riposo sono nettamente superiore a quelle che dovrebbero essere. 

Inoltre durante il test, siamo arrivari a 91 gradi dopo di chè abbiamo stoppato il test per evitare danni.

----------

## ago

bene, fallo controllare allora, se vuoi marca come risolto quando tornerà dalla garanzia

----------

## scolpi

Visto che chiederò il rimborso ( la minchiata di chiudere le ventole con lo schermo è troppo grossa) metto risolto

----------

## pascalbrax

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A me interessa molto questo argomento perché vorrei tanto acquistare un i7 anche io, ma ho paura per le temperature.
> 
> 

 

 *ago wrote:*   

> Nulla, vedi con ondemand, tenendo il clock più basso se guadagni qualche grado. In più ricorda che hai 4 cores e 8 threads, 70 gradi non mi sembra eccessivo, considera che con un celeron 1.7ghz io sto a 62/65 di solito.

 

io ho un i7 quadcore acceso da tre ore e le mie temperature vanno da 36 a 40 gradi.

----------

## bandreabis

Anche in compilazione e in estate?

----------

## scolpi

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   A me interessa molto questo argomento perché vorrei tanto acquistare un i7 anche io, ma ho paura per le temperature.
> 
>  
> 
>  *ago wrote:*   Nulla, vedi con ondemand, tenendo il clock più basso se guadagni qualche grado. In più ricorda che hai 4 cores e 8 threads, 70 gradi non mi sembra eccessivo, considera che con un celeron 1.7ghz io sto a 62/65 di solito. 
> ...

 

hai un i7 di prima o di seconda generazione?

----------

## armaoin

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Anche in compilazione e in estate?

 

Sicuramente saranno le temperature per un utilizzo standard, in compilazione le temperature si alzano per forza specialmente se stai compilando da un bel po di tempo.

----------

## pascalbrax

 *scolpi wrote:*   

>  *pascalbrax wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   A me interessa molto questo argomento perché vorrei tanto acquistare un i7 anche io, ma ho paura per le temperature.
> 
>  
> 
>  *ago wrote:*   Nulla, vedi con ondemand, tenendo il clock più basso se guadagni qualche grado. In più ricorda che hai 4 cores e 8 threads, 70 gradi non mi sembra eccessivo, considera che con un celeron 1.7ghz io sto a 62/65 di solito. 
> ...

 

oggi è il 27 luglio e qui è tecnicamente estate.

la cpu è un i7 2600 direi abbastanza recente

http://mira.homelinux.org/phpsysinfo

durante la compilazione, la temperatura sale in pochi minuti di almeno 5 gradi.

fino a 80 gradi non mi preoccupo, se sto compilando il mondo. ma 70 gradi di default mi sembrano un po' troppi.

----------

## djinnZ

è un portatile con doppio HD?

----------

